# Huge Variation With Naked Portafilter



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi

I spent 3 days dialling in my grind (MC2) using a non pressurised basket in the Gaggia portafilter, finally getting some nice results - just over 2oz out in 25 seconds and tasting good.

This was with the plastic tamper (been waiting a week now for my madebyknock).

I changed to the naked portafilter yesterday and now I'm getting 2.5 - 3 oz. As far as I know nothing else has changed, but my Espresso is now over extracted and a bit burnt tasting.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Could just be down to the tamp pressure as plastic tamps are quite inconsistent, do you use the same basket in both portafilters?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

The portafilter will make no difference if you use the same basket in both. What other variables have you changed? E.g. New tamper, basket, etc.


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

I haven't changed anything else at all. I wish my madebyknock tamper would turn up!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like you are extracting too much anyway. Try going by weight. I usually find that by extracting to a target brew ratio weight the volume for a double is between 1oz and 1.5oz.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I bet it's your tamp that's changed. with the naked PF it sits differently on the surface. I tend to have mine so the handle kind of hangs off the edge of the work surface. Also, remember to grind finer and tamp less. You get all kinds of inconsistencies if you try and tamp the hell out of the puck. THings will get much better once you receive your tamper that actually fits the basket.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree, it's probably the way you tamp due to the portafilter sitting differently on the work surface. I tamp mine the same way, just on the edge of the work surface to keep it as flat as possible. You will also fail to get a consistent tamp with the plastic tamper, hopefully you will have the new one soon enough.


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

All other things being equal, it must be the tamp. I had been getting reasonable results - just over 2 ounces from 14g of Coffee in 24-25 seconds so I decided to pt the basket into the naked filter and suddenly it was 3.5 ounces in 25 seconds, followed by 2.6 ounces in 20 seconds.

It's still drinkable but not even nearly as good as the earlier shots.

I did change bean prior to the last shot, but I didn't think it would make such a huge difference, I was expecting a little bit of grind adjustment but not a 50% jump in output.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

You'd be surprised how much a different bean will affect the pour


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

OK, I tamped with the handle off the bench, and got just under 2oz in 25 seconds, and a decent tasting shot. I tweaked the grind very slightly too.

Looks like I've got the grind more or less dialled in and I just need my madebyknock tamper, which I've been waiting 10 days for now


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Thufir said:


> Looks like I've got the grind more or less dialled in and I just need my madebyknock tamper, which I've been waiting 10 days for now


He can be slow, but will get there in the end, have you posted in the suppliers section? That worked for me!


----------



## Thufir (Jan 27, 2013)

I got the madebyknock tamper today, but haven't tested it yet due to getting in from work after 7.30 and not fancying drinking a double shot that late in the evening!


----------

